# 4K or 5K wide gamut monitor recommendations?



## mcasan (Feb 26, 2017)

Is anyone using a 4K or 5K wide gamut (Adobe or DCI-P3) that they would like to recommend or provide feedback about?    Am considering a Lg 5K for connecting to my 2013 MacBook Pro at 4K.   Later when I replace the MacBook with a newer model it would drive the monitor at 5K.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 26, 2017)

mcasan said:


> Is anyone using a 4K or 5K wide gamut (Adobe or DCI-P3) that they would like to recommend or provide feedback about?    Am considering a Lg 5K for connecting to my 2013 MacBook Pro at 4K.   Later when I replace the MacBook with a newer model it would drive the monitor at 5K.



The LG 5K monitor only has Thunderbolt 3, so I don't think you can use it with a MacBook Pro from 2013. There are Thunderbolt 3 to Thunderbolt 2 adapters, but not the other way round and that is what you would need.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 27, 2017)

You might want to hold off on the LG 5K for a bit. Apple Suspends Sales of LG's UltraFine 5K Monitor Over Hardware Issues - Slashdot


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 27, 2017)

LG is shipping a new version that doesn't have that problem any longer, so I don't think that will be an issue once Apple starts selling them again. I'm getting a test unit today. However, the OP shouldn't buy it anyway, because he can't use it with his MBP 2013.


----------



## mcasan (Feb 28, 2017)

I am running a Dell UP2411Q right now at 4K 60Hz with my 2013 rMBP.  I will run the Lg 5K at 4K 60Hz with the current rMBP and at 5K when we move to a newer MacBooks late this year or early next year.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 28, 2017)

mcasan said:


> I am running a Dell UP2411Q right now at 4K 60Hz with my 2013 rMBP.  I will run the Lg 5K at 4K 60Hz with the current rMBP and at 5K when we move to a newer MacBooks late this year or early next year.



I checked it again and that seems possible after all. You need the Apple Thunderbolt 2 to 3 adapter, that apparently also works in the opposite direction. I can't comment on the quality of the monitor yet. The shipment was delayed so I expect it today now. However, be sure you either get the new model with the improved shielding, or a model where the shielding was added later. Or keep it away from your router.


----------



## mcasan (Feb 28, 2017)

Agreed.  I already have two TB3-TB2 adapters.  

 I have been talking to folks on MacRumors about the 5K Ultrafine.   Some of them are just getting their version 2 units and reporting that they work just fine.   I wonder if the version 2 units have anything on the box or on the units to indicate they are version 2 with better shielding.    Maybe you just have to know that version 2 starts with a serial number above  XXXX.

LG UltraFine 5K Displays now shipping March 8 after inventory pulled over poor shielding


Well, I bite the bullet and ordered two of them today for me and my better half.  Delivery is supposed to be in the March 9-16 range.   This should be very interesting.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 25, 2017)

I ended up cancelling the order for the LG monitors after hearing more feedback.     The latest rumor is that Apple has decided that after the embarrassment of the LG monitors they will return to having Apple brand monitors in 2018.    I can just see them launching an 8K 32" monitor with eGPU inside and connected with USB C TB3.


----------

